# My New Pink Betta From Thailand! :D



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Yey he's here!!  lol

I'd like to introduce you to my second betta, also from Thailand but won on ebay for a mere £1.24 (around $2), Kandi.

After winning him a few days ago i decided to buy a new tank for him so the wait has been killing me! Collected him about hour and half ago wooooo

He's alot paler than i thought he was but he is soo pretty, very pearly in the light. His body looks pale pink but then turns blue and purple!

Here is the picture that was on ebay...










and here he is in his bag and i bought him a pressie lol










and more pics of him still in bag, can see his pearlyness(if thats even a word)





























and a few of him in his tank















































pretty 










hopefully he learns to like me as much as i like him!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol your fish is so prettay 

I thought for a second you were cat woman cuz the last picture your nail looks long and sharp xD


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

they're not that long  plus they are squared off, not pointy cat like at all lol!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol I know xD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay! I'm so happy you got him! He looks so cute, all bubblegum like ^_^


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

wonder if he will colour up abit more


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

aaaawwww he's so cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! I'm sure he'll color up once he gets used to his new home.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Wow a pink betta I didn't know they existed hahaha I'm glad ur having a good time with him


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I saw that one last week on aquabid after searching for "pink"
He is amazing Just like bubblegum like FighterGirl says


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys 

dont think he was on aquabid, i got him from someone who lives in the UK but has bettas imported from Thailand to sell over here


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Just found out he is SUPER pretty with flash lol, shows his pearl


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*drooool*
He seems to have settled well! Have you thought of any names?


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

named him "Kandi" 

his tank is on my bedside table and right this second he is on the side nearest to me looking out lol

what colour is he, what is it called?


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Very pretty pink! He almost looks like the color of my begonia petals! Lucky find


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

think its safe to say he has settled in very well here is a vid of him after only 3 hours of being released into tank...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kandi, suits him well! Candy is the first thing I thought of when I saw him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Curious little chap, isn't he? He's mouthwatering, that color is like watermelon almost. Or a pink peppermint. Kandi . . . I think I'm hungry now. Anyhow, what a gorgeous boy and he really simply shines under the flash.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Stop it >< I have brownies I can't eat till my sister gets home, you're breaking my will power


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You have brownies? Gimme! Hmm, has anyone ever seen an actual brown betta before? Not a wild one, but a betta splendens? I think it may be the only color a betta DOESN'T come in.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That video is so cute! I love how your photobucket theme is the same colour as him :}


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought there were bettas in "chocolate" mmmm chocolate... *droools*
And I have only two left, you can have my sister's lol! I'll just make her another batch


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

LouCB, you definitely got one amazing deal on Kandi. He is awesome and I think he really loves his new tank. 

Brownies . . .


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to have lunch now I'm so hungry, there's fish for lunch lol!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I think "pearlescent" is the word? XD 

He's so pretty! I also love that white/green thing you have in the tank!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

lol its a tea light candle holder i found in morrisons for £1, suits the job perfectly. looking into getting him some plants as tank is abit plain. either silk or may get him some anubias 

hes soo cute!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He is, he's simply gorgeous.


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

He is very handsome! My gf would go nuts for him lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

AHHHHHH!!! So pretty  Will you breeding him? I'd buy the fry!!


----------



## BettaLinz (Jun 19, 2011)

Awe he's sooo pretty! And I love your tank, too!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

betta bed LOL im going to get one oh ya beutifal fish


----------



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

He's so beautiful. :3 
His colors are amazing and so bright and bold.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

he has coloured up more now  even pinker!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's happy and comfy in his new tank.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY. Now you have me jealous. Ha ha, where did you buy him. Like a certain company or something? Thanks! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

just from a girl who breeds/imports them over to the UK who lives 20 ish miles from me  

still cant believe i won him on ebay for £1.24! i saw him 2 weeks ago at £20 and nearly bought him.

he is soooo much better than i thought he was. love him lots  will get more pics later.

i would love to breed him just so i get more of him lol but would need to find a pretty pearl girl


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He really is a good find! Yes more pictures must come! I can't get enough of his pinkness! =3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You breed him, I'll definitely take one of the fry even if I have to get rid of my bed to make room for a new tank. :-D


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

few more pics of Kandi... 

(excuse the clothes in some of the pics lol currently trying to pack for holiday!)





































shame this one is blurry!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

would love to get these females from aquabid <3


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He gets cuter everyday, that Kandi! And those girls are so pretty! I'm imagining what their's and Kandi's babies would look like! Lol! You should get one of them. Seriously .__.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

i reckon the first girl and him would make very pretty babies!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He looks like watermelon candy, just such a delicious, luscious color. I love the pics of him flaring! He may be pink but he's no pushover. ;-)


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope that you dont take any offense by this, but i dont like his color as much as any other betta. I really like the simplicty of his fins though.


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

That's ok  if everyone liked the same things, the world would be a very boring place


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW gorgeous fish!! Oh I hate to say this but i've heard that the betta hamock has a metal part inside that has rusted inside peoples tanks! Just a heads up! amazing fish


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

He is sooooo beautiful. This might be a dumb question, but why is the water in the bag blue? I have never brought a fish online so I dont know much about it. Is it stressguard or something similar in the water.

........he is so lovely


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Waterbottle2 said:


> WOW gorgeous fish!! Oh I hate to say this but i've heard that the betta hamock has a metal part inside that has rusted inside peoples tanks! Just a heads up! amazing fish


Yeah, I wanted one of those too and then I read heaps of bad reviews on them. What you can use is just a plastic suction cap soap dish, I have seen them at target. They are abit bigger, but they have no metal parts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

meeka said:


> He is sooooo beautiful. This might be a dumb question, but why is the water in the bag blue? I have never brought a fish online so I dont know much about it. Is it stressguard or something similar in the water.
> 
> ........he is so lovely


The blue water has a medication called methylene blue in it. It is used as a disease preventative, according to a petstore employee I talked to.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> The blue water has a medication called methylene blue in it. It is used as a disease preventative, according to a petstore employee I talked to.


Yeah, it's the most popular fish medicine here. It prevents and can cure fin rot and fungus, especially good in preventing fungus on eggs... I use 3-5 drops in my tanks, it isn't carcinogenic like malachite green and very effective according to a lot of people !

I sounded like an infomercial X3


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

I love your profile picture!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

If you breed, I want one. Seriously. I want a pink betta so bad! He's so freakin cute. But wait to breed in like.... 2 years...  cause i really can't bring home another betta right now.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww man he's adorable!! Also, my little guy has one of those betta bed too, and seems to like it! Hope yours does to


----------

